# .22 ammo for sale/trade



## Tagthefisherman (Apr 6, 2014)

1025 rounds of .22 ammo. Assorted brands.

Prefer to trade for a trail camera(s)

Or

Partial trade for a foam block archery target
Rangefinder
Let me know what else you might have.

If you're dying to get rid of a Vortex Diamondback spotting scope I have more .22 ammo and some cash I might be able to throw at it.


----------

